# Santa Monica



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

How is the area for road biking????


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Ridiculously awesome! Lot's of climbing and bike paths close by.

SM-Rider (aka Santa Monica Rider)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

SM-Rider said:


> Ridiculously awesome! Lot's of climbing and bike paths close by.
> 
> SM-Rider (aka Santa Monica Rider)


er, the city itself is a typical grid, some bike lanes, some not.

But you can head out to some very nice riding nearby either via PCH headed up the coast, or headed south towards Palos Verdes - also along coastal streets & paths.

The big climbs are north of SM up in the Santa Monica mountain range.

visiting? moving? vacation?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

It's probably the most bike-friendly town in the L.A. area (which may not be saying much). Good bike routes all across the city, lots of bike lanes, etc.

Plus what others have said about proximity to loads of climbing. North to Malibu, south to Palos Verdes, or even up San Vicente, through the VA and up Sepulveda to Mulholland.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Santa Monica is a great area for riding in my opinion.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

where specifically in Santa Monica? San Vicente? I haven't been up there yet but was down by the pier....nice eye candy, but not too conducive to riding for consistent runs....I find PCH way too dangerous and was wondering if there are some mountain roads specifically safe for Road-Biking.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

"Safe" is a relative term when riding in the Los Angeles area. You will always have to traverse a frenzied, heavily trafficked area in order to get to a spot where the bike livin' is easy. And if you think PCH is heart-in-mouth, just try Sunset Blvd (or, more accurately, don't try it). Absolutely suicidal.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

SROC3 said:


> where specifically in Santa Monica? San Vicente? I haven't been up there yet but was down by the pier....nice eye candy, but not too conducive to riding for consistent runs....I find PCH way too dangerous and was wondering if there are some mountain roads specifically safe for Road-Biking.


You need to go out on weekdays, preferably in the morning, for good rides on bike path.

I used to ride Temescal Canyon off of Sunset, but that has turned out to be a bummer lately.

For nice canyon roads you'll want to get up the coast beyond Las Virgenes/Malibu Canyon. Encinal, Mulholland, and Yerba Buena are all popular climbs. Go to the southwest from the intersection of Malibu Cyn and Mulholland for a loop on Stunt Rd and Piuma Rd. 

Virtually all of Mulholland from Topanga to the ocean is nice, although there is no shortage of motorcycles.

Also nice is Fernwood from Topanga Canyon, looping back via Stunt and Mulholland.

Topanga and Malibu Canyons both get too much traffic for my taste.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*agreed*

riding in la is not safe....poor bike lanes pretty much everywhere. santa monica city itself has a some roads with bike lanes, but still the drivers are not very observant/tolerant.

to get out of santa monica to get into the canyon roads north as everyone has mentioned, basically requires pch...where both my friend and i have eaten asphalt thanks to drivers hitting me or pulling a u turn in front of my friend.

either head out super early to beat the cars to the canyons and ride back on mulholland, or drive out and park out at zuma beach where the traffic thins and run one of the canyon roads onto mulholland. 

if you do ride pch to/from santa monica, especially on a warm weekeend, don't bother riding fast...just sit up and ride defensively. the cars/drivers will literally kill you and not even know (hit & run).

without cars, it really is a beautiful area to ride...don't get me wrong. but these crashes make me think if the risk is worth it.

jksu



Mapei said:


> "Safe" is a relative term when riding in the Los Angeles area. You will always have to traverse a frenzied, heavily trafficked area in order to get to a spot where the bike livin' is easy. And if you think PCH is heart-in-mouth, just try Sunset Blvd (or, more accurately, don't try it). Absolutely suicidal.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ya.. I agree with the PCH sentiments. There are some tri-club group rides that do an early Saturday morning, so in theory, you'll have some safety in numbers. I feel much safer riding south to Palos Verdes... but the climbing is sorta mediocre that way.

I've always liked Mandeville Canyon, although there was that incident a couple years ago where a driver flipped out and crashed two riders. I believe it's going to trial soon.

What I've never been able to find in the SM area is a nice no traffic loop where one can do 20 minute interval work uninterrupted. Any ideas?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

How about this short but hilly loop? Start at 14th and Hill Street. Go down Hill to Lincoln. Make a right. Make another right on Ocean Park Blvd and climb the hill to 14th.

True, though, you'll never find a genuinely lightly trafficked route in Santa Monica. Santa Monica is a popular place to live.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mapei said:


> How about this short but hilly loop? Start at 14th and Hill Street. Go down Hill to Lincoln. Make a right. Make another right on Ocean Park Blvd and climb the hill to 14th.
> 
> True, though, you'll never find a genuinely lightly trafficked route in Santa Monica. Santa Monica is a popular place to live.


Looking at the map, I see what you're getting at.. but it won't work. For a 5 minute interval need about 1.5 miles uninterrupted.. a 20 would be about 6 miles. Mandeville Canyon is actually a good ~20 minute climb.. I wonder if Westchester Pkwy by the airport would work?

Where do the roadies do these types workouts on the west-side?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

mikeyp123 said:


> Looking at the map, I see what you're getting at.. but it won't work. For a 5 minute interval need about 1.5 miles uninterrupted.. a 20 would be about 6 miles. Mandeville Canyon is actually a good ~20 minute climb.. I wonder if Westchester Pkwy by the airport would work?
> Where do the roadies do these types workouts on the west-side?


I've been thinking about that for flat intervals, also. I've driven it, good pavement, wide and well marked bike lanes, and a long stretch between traffic lights -- maybe almost 1.5 miles.

I think Pershing Drive might be even better -- the road immediately west of LAX. Wide and good pavement. North end of Pershing intersects Westchester Pkwy. Only traffic lights are at north end (Westchester Pkway) and south terminus (Imperial Blvd). A positive IMO-- crosswind only, on Pershing.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

mikeyp123 said:


> ... I feel much safer riding south to Palos Verdes... but the climbing is sorta mediocre that way.
> 
> I've always liked Mandeville Canyon, although there was that incident a couple years ago where a driver flipped out and crashed two riders.... ?


?? PV riding may not be nearly as high elevation as Sta Monica Mtns, but is superior and more challenging than Mandeville Canyon by far, IMHO, and without crazy deranged motorists. PV has a pretty variety of suburban-ish hillside and rugged sea cliff views.

For those who think the terrain is insufficiently challenging, try the "Donut Ride" :ihih: departs Saturday 8am from the Starbucks at Avenue I and PCH in Redondo Beach.

For longer , more demanding ascents than PV or Sta Monica Mtns, the San Gabriel Mtns (Mt Wilson, Glendora Mtn Road, Mt Baldy) are just 30-45 min drives.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I used to live in Hermosa.. and road PV all the time, even did the donut ride. I can't really think of one 20 minute steady effort like Mandeville... maybe something in the residential areas, but I can't remember stringing anything together that was longer than 15 minutes. Not saying that there isn't. I did feel much safer riding in those areas. Also, I believe the donut ride switch backs are about 12 minutes. None of this compares to Latigo, for instance.. but getting out there via PCH blows.

Currently I'm in the San Gabriel Valley, and have easy access to all the good stuff in the San Gabriel Mountains, and I agree this is the best climbing in the LA area. Interval work at the Rose Bowl.. it's sort of a cycling paradise.. BUT, for personal reasons I might find myself back on the west side.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

mikeyp123 said:


> I used to live in Hermosa.. and road PV all the time, even did the donut ride. I can't really think of one 20 minute steady effort like Mandeville... maybe something in the residential areas, but I can't remember stringing anything together that was longer than 15 minutes. Not saying that there isn't. I did feel much safer riding in those areas. Also, I believe the donut ride switch backs are about 12 minutes. None of this compares to Latigo, for instance.. but getting out there via PCH blows.
> 
> Currently I'm in the San Gabriel Valley, and have easy access to all the good stuff in the San Gabriel Mountains, and I agree this is the best climbing in the LA area. Interval work at the Rose Bowl.. it's sort of a cycling paradise.. BUT, for personal reasons I might find myself back on the west side.


Agree, the Sta Monica & San Gabriel mtns are best for 8-20 mile sustained climbs.

IIRC, Mandeville is about 5 mile long with 1000 ft net gain (plus blowing thru several stop signs).

1) From intersection of Palos Verdes Drives East and North, to radar domes at top of Crest Rd, is 6 miles and 1000 ft net gain (false downhill at 2/3 point). That's a continuous stretch, no stop signs, although there is a usually green traffic light to turn right from PVE to Crest Rd. 

2) From the south (ocean) side, from intersection of Palos Verdes Drives East and South ("switchbacks") to top of Crest Rd (radar domes) is 3.5 miles and 1000 ft gain. 

If you can do either of these in 20 minutes, you're _really_ good! According to club lore, the unofficial record for #1 is about 18 minutes -- supposedly set by some pro.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

tom_h said:


> Agree, the Sta Monica & San Gabriel mtns are best for 8-20 mile sustained climbs.
> 
> IIRC, Mandeville is about 5 mile long with 1000 ft net gain (plus blowing thru several stop signs).
> 
> ...


Nice.. I've always done #2, usually stop at the school at that intersection.. forgot about that extra bit to radar domes. How could I? There's that crushing grade after the left turn at the light. I'll time myself next time I do that ride.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in the Marina, a major newbie to all this and have gone on only 6 rides so far....LOVE IT. I what I've noticed is that there are really just aren't a lot of straightaways (safe ones) that I can find....but perhaps I just don't know about them. Is there anywhere here where I can do a good 10 (at least) to 15 mile run, flat?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

SROC3 said:


> Is there anywhere here where I can do a good 10 (at least) to 15 mile run, flat?


Well, not really. The bike path on the beach is a pretty good bet, but you'd have to go in the early morning on a weekday if you're looking for uninterupted riding. I dunno how far it is from MDR to the end of the path in the Palisades, probably less than 10 miles though. If you go out and back you'll get your distance.

There are also paths in the washes, which I've never done. Maybe someone else can chime in here.

PCH is flat from Sunset to Webb Way in Malibu, but there's always loads of traffic. It's a series of easy rollers from there to Mugu Rock. Beyond that point there is a lot of good flat riding in the Oxnard plain. 

JSR


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Beach bike path sucks, because of so many "obstacles" -- the section I'm familiar with is south of Marina Del Rey -- minimal experience north of MDR. 

clueless people at 5 MPH on beach cruiser bikes, weaving all over; skaters; runners; babies in strollers; people walking with or without dogs; people crossing 10 ft in front of you because they 'think' you're going 5-10 MPH; ad nauseum.

But to make up for it, there's all the sand and crap that gets thrown up into your drive train.

IMHO, this path is _not_ a good candidate for fast, flat rides. I'm not a big fan of the beach path 

But, it may be the lesser of the evils. Once auto traffic starts up on Vista Del Mar street (between Manhattan Beach and Marina Del Rey), it's dicey for a solo rider -- 2 narrow auto lanes each side and no bike lane. I do see a few solo cyclists anyway , but it's not for me -- I'm sort-of a chicken.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

right on everyone. thanks for the input  I do the MDR to South Bay route all the time. I was thinking of mixing it up a little perhaps.....So i guess it seem I'll have to travel a little


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

I ride with the Dock riders and another group that starts at MDR. the faster riders take the coast route thru Manhattan/ Redondo to PV. and loop around the golf course at Malaga Cove. or around and over PV at Hawthorne. The slower groups take the side road along the bike path to Playa Del Rey then the Bike path to Manhattan then street to PV.

My fav ride is clock wise around PV PV east to Western to the coast and back. PV on Sunday mornings rocks, many rollling hills, low traffic, nice views and cool breezes.

then I take my mt. bike up to the NIke site then back down Sullivan. It's beautiful with canapies trees, small jumps, cut backs, flowing creeks. and low traffic during the week.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Based on my previous post above, I pretty much succumbed to the temptation and went for a ride on PCH. In a word, fantastic  I was apprehensive at first because of all the cars, but if you go early enough (@ 7am) and head towards Pepperdine, you'll be fine. It actually wasn't as scary as I thought it would be. The key really is to stay calm and not panic when a big truck passes you and to always be aware of your surroundings. It was an amazing flat ride all the way then there's a hill going up to Pepperdine, then its downhill  wow......talk about flying down a hill. I hit like 42 mph and started to slow down....gets pretty hairy if you're not used to the speed (my first time over 30mph). We then rode to Latigo Canyon and summited......for a first timer...it was an awesome experience! It is about 9 miles or so of climbing so be prepared  Downhill was one of the best rushes I've had in a while. going at speeds of 35 to 40 mph...through curves! Woo hoo!!!!! There are some sections that do get rough so its best to hold on to the bars a little tighter when you feel the road starting to rumble. 

All in all, the ride was about 50 miles  Very nice, great experience....I'm definitely going again soon!!!!! *NOTE:* I did this ride with a buddy who knew PCH very well. If it is your first time, its advisable to do this with someone who is familiar with the roads - and PCH is always safer when you are in a group because you are more visible.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Be careful on PCH right now, I think there were some accidents last week due to road construction. I haven't been on a ride there lately, but I might stop on my way home and get a ride in. I agree with Tom H that the beach bike path sucks, my friend has crashed on it two or three times within the past two months.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

tonytourist said:


> Be careful on PCH right now, I think there were some accidents last week due to road construction. I haven't been on a ride there lately, but I might stop on my way home and get a ride in. I agree with Tom H that the beach bike path sucks, my friend has crashed on it two or three times within the past two months.


I was just on there on Saturday (jeez this week went by quick) and the northbound side from Corral Canyon to Trancas is mess due to repaving. They've done a sloppy-ass job so the shoulder is covered in gravel. And at a few points along Zuma beach you have to ride on the torn up street (before they put the new pavement down). They may have worked on it during the week so conditions could be different by now.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

SROC3 said:


> Based on my previous post above, I pretty much succumbed to the temptation and went for a ride on PCH. In a word, fantastic  I was apprehensive at first because of all the cars, but if you go early enough (@ 7am) and head towards Pepperdine, you'll be fine. It actually wasn't as scary as I thought it would be. The key really is to stay calm and not panic when a big truck passes you and to always be aware of your surroundings. It was an amazing flat ride all the way then there's a hill going up to Pepperdine, then its downhill  wow......talk about flying down a hill. I hit like 42 mph and started to slow down....gets pretty hairy if you're not used to the speed (my first time over 30mph). We then rode to Latigo Canyon and summited......for a first timer...it was an awesome experience! It is about 9 miles or so of climbing so be prepared  Downhill was one of the best rushes I've had in a while. going at speeds of 35 to 40 mph...through curves! Woo hoo!!!!! There are some sections that do get rough so its best to hold on to the bars a little tighter when you feel the road starting to rumble.
> 
> All in all, the ride was about 50 miles  Very nice, great experience....I'm definitely going again soon!!!!! *NOTE:* I did this ride with a buddy who knew PCH very well. If it is your first time, its advisable to do this with someone who is familiar with the roads - and PCH is always safer when you are in a group because you are more visible.


Good ride, SROC. You can explore all the canyons along PCH. One of my favorite rides is to go up Latigo, hang a right at Kanan, then a left on Mulholland and take it all the way back down to PCH. From there you go right on PCH all to the top of highway at Pt Magu, then turnaround. From Brentwood it's a 95-mile ride.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

DrRoebuck said:


> Good ride, SROC. You can explore all the canyons along PCH. One of my favorite rides is to go up Latigo, hang a right at Kanan, then a left on Mulholland and take it all the way back down to PCH. From there you go right on PCH all to the top of highway at Pt Magu, then turnaround. From Brentwood it's a 95-mile ride.


Sounds like a good run  I'll have to try that when I've trained more and won't pass out on a Century  However, do you have any suggestions of a good, steady climb less intense than Latigo? I know Latigo is not the most aggressive climb, but for a beginner like myself I was thinking that it would be more prudent to go one consistent, steady inclines and then build myself up to bigger climbs with more aggressive gradients. This is the correct strategy yes?

Suggestions for a good Route to go on?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

SROC3 said:


> Sounds like a good run  I'll have to try that when I've trained more and won't pass out on a Century  However, do you have any suggestions of a good, steady climb less intense than Latigo? I know Latigo is not the most aggressive climb, but for a beginner like myself I was thinking that it would be more prudent to go one consistent, steady inclines and then build myself up to bigger climbs with more aggressive gradients. This is the correct strategy yes?
> 
> Suggestions for a good Route to go on?


Hmm. Hard to think of anything as steady as Latigo. When I want to do a "moderate" (for me) climb, I might take Topanga up and over to the valley, then take side streets back to Sepulveda, but Topanga's not so much a steady climb. There's a tough section at the beginning that lasts about a mile, then it levels off, then it has two more pitches later on, neither of which is as hard as the first part.

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ca/santa monica/164125160759559559


Another good, moderate ride is taking Malibu Canyon to Mulholland Hwy, then taking Mulholland Hwy back to Old Topanga. But Malibu Canyon isn't so steady either. It kind of rolls upward.

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ca/santa monica/787125160637086098


You can also head south to PV (when the air is better) and climb Via del Monte. It's steeper than Latigo but not nearly as long. Maybe less than half the length. You basically take it to Hawthorne, then take Hawthorne back down to PV West. From there you can go right, which will take you back toward Redondo, or you can go left and continue around the peninsula, then do another good, moderate climb by making a left on PV East (we call it the switchbacks). It's also a steady climb, but much easier than Via del Monte.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-monica/787125160637086098


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Malibu Canyon is surprisingly moderate. It'll give you courage to take on the more macho Malibu Hills ascents.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> .... You can also head south to PV (when the air is better) and climb Via del Monte. It's steeper than Latigo but not nearly as long. Maybe less than half the length. You basically take it to Hawthorne, then take Hawthorne back down to PV West. From there you can go right, which will take you back toward Redondo, or you can go left and continue around the peninsula, then do another good, moderate climb by making a left on PV East (we call it the switchbacks). It's also a steady climb, but much easier than Via del Monte. ..


For additional continuous climbing, turn left (north) onto Crest Road at top of switchbacks (sole traffic light) and continue up to the FAA radar domes. 
One brief false flat on Crest Rd, but otherwise fairly steady 5-6%.
Total length 3.5 miles, net elevation gain 1000 ft.
http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/bicycle.cgi?routeKey=YKLVAEEMKVWRQUK&calls=setNormalView,clearMetric,setFollowRoad

Alternate steeper route to radar domes, but not steady grade, bit harder to navigate residential streets, and 1 dismount.
3.5 mile, 1100 ft.
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Ganado-Forrestal-alternative

Hard to find a single ascent longer than 4 mi in PV, but by stringing together multiple climbs, one can get many thousands of feet climbing, eg
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Longer-Harder-PV-Loop


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Encinal is a steady climb. It meets up with Mulholland West of Kanan a few miles, which would enable you to loop back to PCH as suggested by DrRoebuck.

JSR


----------



## 310bike (Aug 26, 2009)

To ride encinal canyon, do you turn right onto encinal (if heading west on the PCH), if not, what is the name of the road and how long is the loop if linkin mullholland back to pch?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

310bike said:


> To ride encinal canyon, do you turn right onto encinal (if heading west on the PCH), if not, what is the name of the road and how long is the loop if linkin mullholland back to pch?


Yes, you turn right onto Encinal if you're heading north on PCH. It's about a 5 mile climb. 

When you get to the top, go straight on Lechusa for a about 100 feet and it hooks you up to Decker. In other words, don't make the right turn where Encinal continues to the right unless you want to go east on Mulholland Hwy. 

Make a right on Decker and go down to Mulholland Highway (stop sign). Left on Mulholland Hwy and in about 8 miles or so you're back at PCH at Leo Carrillo beach park. Then it's about 3 miles or so back to the base of Encinal.


----------

